# horrible bow problems



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

well i just got done shooting my cross bow 2day and was very disappointed in it....its a horton yukon and it wont shoot the same way reliably....ill shoot one round and it will give me a groping to the high right then the next round will be low left....then sometimes it will shoot all diferent ways....does anyone else have problems with their crossbows? i cant expect to bring down a deer without a consistant pattern. i also have a compound fred bear, an older modle i think its a whitetale 2, but i ant shoot that worth crap either....its seems that i cant hold it steady enought to be consistant with that also...can anyone help me out


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Havent experience these kinds of problems with my Horton Yukon SL. I sighted mine in using a 55 gallon drum as a rest. You may also want to try shooting from a sitting position as opposed to a standing position and rest your elbows on your knees for a more secure rest. You may also want to check for bent arrows or see if you ahve the same weight on the tips of the arrows.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2004)

I had that same problem with my horton expo, I limited my shot to 15 yards and solved the problem.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Be sure to pull that crossbow into your shoulder firmly using both the stock and forearm grip.
Are your broadheads aligned with the fletching and turned?
Have you tried the mechanical broadheads?


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

ok guys i finally figured out the proble.....thanks for helping me troubleshoot...it was something really simple that i shouldnt have overlooked. it turns out that 2day when i was shooting it keppt shooting low, so i moved my pin lower and bam! next shot would hit right in the bullseye, but the next 4 shots would be low again. i guess my pin wasnt as tight as i thought it was and my bow, with every shot would knowk it back up into this little grove, causing it to keep shooting low. i am really glad to have figured it out. now i dare a deer to come within 40yards of me now lol. i think i am going to go hunt after school 2morrow. thanks again


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Buddy of mine had the same problem with the pin moving. Im glad you figured it out and good luck.


----------



## kyost (Jun 22, 2004)

Crossbows are bad about vibration compared to compounds these days. The new technology with stabilizers and string dampeners have really changed their performance. Extreme vibration can rattle all of you equipment loose if you're not careful!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

A lot of people who have not shot a crossbow would be surprised with the vibration and even kick that a crossbow has. I never gave the kick much thought until the other day. I have a crossbow but have not used it in a few years since opting to go back to compound. I decided to pull out the crossbow for my boys to try out. I did not realize when my 11 year old boy aimed that he was too close to the scope's eyepiece. As a result he took it in the eye. It was nothing serious but left a little half moon mark for about a day. I told him he had been industed into the half moon club.


----------

